# Mother's Day



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

My mother passed away many years ago, but I still have the Mother in Law (who I tollerate - just).

Deal for Sunday - Mother in Law comes round late afternoon for dinner, Wife entertains her, whilst I wax the car (3rd time in 3 weekends).

DEAL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> 3rd time in 3 weekends[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


That's quite sad  :-/


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> My mother passed away many years ago, but I still have the Mother in Law (who I tollerate - just).
> 
> Deal for Sunday - Mother in Law comes round late afternoon for dinner, Wife entertains her, whilst I wax the car (3rd time in 3 weekends).
> 
> DEAL [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Why not wax the mother-in-law instead. She might appreciate a good lick, spit and a polish more than the wifes cooking!   ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Why not wax the mother-in-law instead. She might appreciate a good lick, spit and a polish more than the wifes cooking!   ;D


upper lip ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Most hairs tend to drop out of their own accord after a certain age   take my word for it!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Spare a mother freaking thought - In 7 hrs I have to pick up my kids mothers mothers mother for a mothers day do - after seeing my mother - mother! Respect the mother!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

What a load of miserable males you are 

You should all have your TT's confiscated for the day as a penance!!


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

took mine out for a spin,ESP off and foot to the floor, best present any mother could have


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Happy MUMS DAY' to those who are all mummys on this forum! Hope you all got spoilt and like me enjoyed the fuss .

Role on fathers day! :-X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What about Kids Day? Don't see that anywhere :-[


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The standard response to that is

*Every day is kids' day*

Or at least that's what I got told.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Have you seen that advert that tells you how many demands a child makes in a day.....

Of course everyday is a childs day....

Farha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Even everyday can be 'kids day' to the likes of adults too : !


----------

